# صناعه الاسمنت



## كيمكو نت (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*صناعة الاسمنت**


**المحتويات**:

1. **مقــدمة**.
2. **المواد الخام الأولية في صناعة الأسمنت**.
3. **أنواع الأسمنت* *البورتلاندى وخصائصها**.
4. **خطوط الإنتاج في تصنيع الأسمنت**.
5. - **الوحدات* *الخدمية ومصادر التلوث المحتملة في صناعة الأسمنت**.


**صناعة* *الأسمنت**


**مقــدمة**:

- **تعتبر صناعة الأسمنت من الصناعات* *الاستراتيجية، لأنها ترتبط مباشرة بأعمال الإنشاء والتعمير. ويستخدم الأسمنت كمادة* *رابطة هيدروليكية من مكونات المونة أو الخرسانة.وهي مع ذلك صناعة بسيطة مقارنة* *بالصناعات الكبرى،وتعتمد على توفر المواد الخام اللازمة لذلك**.

- - **الخليط* *الأساسي لصناعة الاسمنت يتكون غالباً من الطفل** (Clay) **والحجر الجيري** (Limestone) **،* *والذي يسخن في درجة حرارة كافية لإحداث التفاعل بينهما لإنتاج سليكات الكالسيوم** (Calcium Silicate).
**و تختلف الملوثات الناتجة عن مصانع الأسمنت من حيث المكونات* *والكمية، تبعاً لاختلاف عمليات التشغيل من مصنع لآخر وإجراءات النظافة العامة* *المتبعة، وعوامل أخرى متنوعة**.


- - **هناك طريقتان أساسيتان في صناعة* *الأسمنت: العمليات الجافة والعمليات الرطبة** 
(Wet & Dry Processes). **في* *العمليات الرطبة تطحن المواد الخام وتخلط بالمياه، ثم يفصل الناتج المعلق** (Slurry) **إلى الفرن. أما في العمليات الجافة فيتم تجفيف المواد الخام قبل أو أثناء الطحن أي* *قبل إدخالها إلى الفرن**.

**المواد الخام الأولية في صناعة* *الأسمنت**:

1-**الحجر الجيري**.

2-**رمل السيليكات**.

3- **الطفلة**.

4- **الأتربة السطحية** (Shale).

5- **طفلة وأتربة البوكسيت** (**جسيمات متوسطة الحجم من الطبقات الرسوبية مثل الطفلة، ولها محتوى منخفض من* *الماء**).

6-**أكاسيد الحديد : وتستخدم كعوامل مذيبة أو صهارة** (Fluxing Agent) **لتقليل درجة الحرارة الناتجة عن التفاعلات الكيميائية** .

7- **الجبس: ويضاف في* *المرحلة النهائية بمطاحن الأسمنت**.

8-**مواد أخرى**:
**أ- تستخدم المواد* *الكيميائية في المعمل، للقيام بالتحاليل واختبارات التحكم في الجودة**.
**ب- تستخدم* *الزيوت ومواد التزليق الأُخرى لصيانة الآلات**.
**ج- يستخدم الغاز الطبيعي والمازوت* *لتوليد غازات الاحتراق المستخدمة في الأفران، وتكون الأفران مجهزة بحيث تستطيع حرق* *أكثر من نوع واحد من أنواع الوقود**.

**أنواع الأسمنت البورتلاندى* *وخصائصها**:

**أ- الأسمنت البورتلاندى العادي**:

**يستخدم في أعمال الإنشاءات* *بوجه عام، وهناك أصناف مختلفة من هذا النوع مثل الأسمنت الأبيض الذي يحتوى على نسبة* *أقل من أكسيد الحديديك، و أسمنت آبار البترول** (Oil-Well Cement) **المستخدم في تبطين* *آبار البترول، والأسمنت سريع الشك، وأصناف أخرى متعددة ذات استخدامات* *خاصة**.

**ب-الأسمنت البورتلاندى المتصلب في درجة الحرارة العالية و المقاوم* *للكبريتات**:

**يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب حرارة تميؤ معتدلة، أو في* *الإنشاءات الخرسانية المعرضة لتأثيرات متوسطة من الكبريتات**.


**ج- الأسمنت* *سريع التصلب**:

**تختلف أصناف الأسمنت سريع التصلب عن الأسمنت العادي من عدة* *نواحي، منها أن نسبة الحجر الجيري إلى السيليكات ونسبة سيليكات ثلاثي الكالسيوم في* *الأسمنت سريع التصلب تكون أكبر من مثيلاتها في الأسمنت العادي.كما يتصف هذا النوع* *بدرجة نعومة أكبر من الأسمنت العادي، مما يؤدى إلى سرعة التصلب وتولد سريع* *للحرارة**.
**يستخدم الأسمنت سريع التصلب في إنشاء الطرق**.


**د- أسمنت* *بورتلاندي منخفض الحرارة**:

**يحتوى هذا النوع على نسبة منخفضة من كبريتات ثلاثي* *الكالسيوم وألومينات ثلاثي الكالسيوم، مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض في الحرارة المتولدة**. **تستخدم أكاسيد الحديديك لخفض نسبة ألومينات ثلاثى الكالسيوم، وبالتالي ترتفع نسبة* *رباعي ألومينات الكالسيوم الحديدية في هذا النوع من الأسمنت**.


**هـ**- **الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات**:

**يحتوى هذا النوع من الأسمنت على نسبة منخفضة من* *ألومينات ثلاثي الكالسيوم، ويتصف بقدرة أكبر على مقاومة الكبريتات بسبب مكوناته، أو* *بسبب العمليات المستخدمة في صناعته، لذلك فهو يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب مقاومة* *عالية للكبريتات**.

**خطوط الإنتاج في تصنيع الأسمنت**:

**أولاً: خط العمليات* *الرطبة**:

**لقد أخذ استخدام العمليات الجافة في صناعة الأسمنت في الانتشار ليحل* *تدريجياً محل العمليات الرطبة، بسبب الوفرة في الطاقة التي تتميز بها العمليات* *الجافة، والدقة في عمليات التحكم وفى خلط المواد الخام**.

**عمليات التشغيل* *الرئيسية في هذا الخط**:

**أ- تكسير وخلط المواد الخام**:

**تُكسر المواد* *الخام من حجر جيري وسيليكات وطفلة وأتربة سطحية بواسطة الكسارات، ثم تُنخل وتُنقل،* *ليتم تخزينها على هيئة أكوام في مناطق مفتوحة أو* *مغطاة**.

**ب-الطحن**:

**تنقل المواد الخام في طواحين المعلقات** (Slurry Mills )**، حيث تخلط بالمياه، ويستمر طحن المعلق حتى يصل إلى درجة النعومة المطلوبة. ينقل* *المعلق بعد ذلك إلى صوامع التخزين، حيث يصبح متجانساً بعد الضبط النهائي لمكوناته،* *وتؤخذ منه عينات بشكل دوري لضمان مطابقة تركيباته للمواصفات، ثم ينقل المعلق إلى* *أحواض المعلقات** (Slurry Basins) **حيث تقوم طواحين الشواكيش** (Rotating Arms) **بتحويله* *إلى خليط متجانس**.

**ج-الفرن والمبرد** :

**يسحب المعلق من قاع الأحواض إلى* *فتحة تغذية الفرن الدوار** (Rotary Kiln). **والفرن الدوار هو فرن أسطواني طويل، مبطن* *من الداخل بطوب حراري، ويدور ببطء حول محور يميل قليلاً عن المستوى الأفقي. ويسمح* *هذا الميل بدفع محتويات الفرن أثناء الدوران إلى الأمام. وتتولد عند الطرف الأمامي** (**الأسفل) من الفرن غازات احتراق عالية الحرارة تتدفق إلى الجزء الأعلى (الخلفي) من* *الفرن في تيار معاكس لحركة محتويات الفرن المندفعة إلى أسفل. ويتم تبريد الكلنكر* *إلى ما بين 60 و200**°**(Clinker) **المتكون بواسطة مبرد هوائي من1400 م** .**°**م**

**د-الطحن النهائي والتعبئة** :

**ينقل الكلنكر إلى طواحين كور** (Ball Mills)**، حيث يضاف إليه الجبس ويطحن، ثم يعبأ في أكياس من الورق أو* *البلاستيك**.



**ثانياً: خط العمليات الجافة**:

**عمليات التشغيل* *الرئيسية في هذا الخط**:

**أ- تكسير وخلط المواد الخام**:

**تُكسر المواد* *الخام من حجر جيري وسيليكات وطفلة وأتربة سطحية بواسطة الكسارات، ثم تُنخل وتُنقل،* *ليتم تخزينها على هيئة أكوام في مناطق مفتوحة أو مغطاة**.


**ب- الطحن** :

**يتم إدخال المواد الخام في مجفف دوار** (Rotary Drier)**، حيث تجفف بواسطة* *الهواء الساخن أو العادم الناتجة عن تشغيل الفرن، ثم تطحن المواد الخام في طواحين* *المواد الخام وتنقل إلى صوامع تخزين ما قبل الخلط** (Pre-blending Silos) **حيث تصبح* *متجانسة بواسطة الهواء المضغوط، بعد ذلك تنقل المواد الخام المتجانسة من صوامع* *تخزين ما قبل الخلط إلى صوامع التخزين. تتم عملية الخلط بنسبة 30% طفلة و70% حجر* *جيري**.

**ج-الفرن والمبرد** :

- **تسحب المواد الخام المتجانسة من قاع صوامع* *التخزين إلى فتحة تغذية برج التسخين الابتدائي ذي المراحل المتعددة، وقد يصل ارتفاع* *البرج إلى 120 متر، وهى مجهزة بسيكلونات لكلسنة الخليط، ومنه إلى الفرن الدوار** (Rotary Kiln). 

- **يستخدم الغاز الطبيعي أو المازوت كمصدر للطاقة الحرارية،* *كما يستخدم الهواء الساخن الناتج عن تبريد الكلنكر كمصدر إضافي للحرارة**.

- **يميل الفرن قليلا عن المستوى الأفقي بحيث يسمح بحركة بطيئة للمواد الصلبة إلى أسفل،* *فتقطع المسافة من فتحة التغذية الموجودة بأعلى الفرن إلى الطرف السفلى (جهة* *الاحتراق) ، حيث تتولد غازات الاحتراق عالية الحرارة في فترة زمنية تتراوح بين ساعة* *وثلاث ساعات، بينما تتحرك غازات الاحتراق إلى أعلى في تيار معاكس لحركة المواد* *الصلبة. فتعمل غازات الاحتراق الساخنة على تسخين المواد الخام تسخيناً أولياً إلى* *عند فتحة تغذية الفرن وتوفر الحرارة اللازمة لتحلل كربونات الكالسيوم . ثم**°**900 **م* *وتبلغ درجة حرارة اللهب المنبعث من**°**تخرج هذه الغازات من أعلى المدخنة عند 400 م**. .**°**الولاعات حوالي 2000 م**





- **تستخدم في العمليات الجافة* *أفراناً أقصر من تلك المستخدمة في العمليات الرطبة نظراً لعدم استخدام المياه**. **والفرن الدوار قطره (4- 5 متر) وطوله من 54 – 75 متر. وتستخدم غلايات استرجاع* *الطاقة في العمليات الجافة حيث تكون درجة حرارة العادم الناتجة عن تشغيل الفرن أكبر* *من تلك المتولدة في العمليات الرطبة، وتستخدم المرسبات (الفلاتر) الالكتروستاتيكية* *لفصل الجسيمات الناتجة عن أتربة الأفران والمحمولة في تيار العادم. كما تستخدم* *الألومينا وطوب الماغنسيا** (Magnesia Bricks) **في تبطين الفرن، نظراً لتعرض السطح* *الداخلي للتآكل وللمواد الكيميائية عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة في منطقة تكون* *الكلنكر**.

- **يتكون المنتج النهائي (الكلنكر) من حبيبات تتراوح أحجامها بين 3* *و20مم. ويخرج الكلنكر من الفرن الدوار ليدخل إلى أجهزة التبريد الهوائي المفاجئ** , **كما تعمل هذه المبردات بالتبادل**°**لتنخفض درجة حرارته بسرعة إلى ما بين 100 - 200 م* *على تسخين غازات الاحتراق تسخيناً أولياً**.

- **هناك ثلاث أنواع من المبردات* *تستخدم في تبريد الكلنكر: المبرد الدوار** (Rotary Cooler) **، المبرد الكوكبي** (Planetary Cooler) **والمبرد الشبكي** (Grate Cooler) **، والنوع الأخير هو أكثر الأنواع* *المستخدمة في العلميات الجافة**.

- **يتسبب تكون الأتربة في الفرن في بعض* *المشاكل منها: تكون التراكمات والحلقات في السيكلونات وفتحة تغذية الفرن ومنطقة* *التكلس** (Claiming Zone) **والتي قد تؤدى إلى إيقاف الفرن عن العمل لعدة أيام. كما* *يستهلك تبخر القلويات قدراً كبيراً من الطاقة**.

**د-الطحن النهائي* *والتعبئة**:

**ينقل الكلنكر إلى طواحين كور حيث يضاف إليه الجبس ويعبأ في أكياس* *من الورق أو البلاستيك** .


**ثالثاً: خط العمليات شبه الجافة**:

- **العمليات شبة الجافة هي حالة خاصة من العمليات الجافة، حيث يستخدم فرن ليبول** (Lepol Kiln) **أو الفرن المزود بعامود** (Shaft Kiln)**، وفى الحالتين تشكل المواد الخام* *المطحونة في العمليات الجافة، على هيئة حبيبات يتراوح قطرها بين 10 و 15مم بحيث* *يضاف إليها 13% من المياه**.


- **في حالة استخدام فرن ليبول تجفف الحبيبات* *وتسخن تسخيناً ابتدائياً بواسطة السخان الشبكي الابتدائي المتحرك، ثم تنقل إلى فتحة* *تغذية الفرن. ويستخدم في هذا النظام، لأول مرة، أسلوباً يعتمد على تسخين المواد* *الخام تسخيناً ابتدائياً بواسطة جهاز منفصل ذو كفاءة حرارية مرتفعة، وهى المهمة* *التي كان يقوم بها الفرن في الأنظمة التقليدية**.
- **في حالة استخدام الفرن المزود* *بعامود تضاف السيليكات والطفلة خلال مرحلة التحبيب** (Palletizing) **، وتتم عمليات* *التجفيف والتلبيد** (Sintering) **والتبريد في الطبقة العمودية المتحركة. وقد ساد* *استخدام هذا النظام قبل انتشار الأفران الدوارة، ويقتصر حالياً استخدام الأفران* *المزودة بعامود ذات التفريغ المستمر من قاع الفرن على الهند والصين. ويمتاز هذا* *النوع من الأفران بالاقتصاد الحراري، بينما يعيبه ضرورة استمرار تحريك النار** (Poking) **في الفرن للحفاظ على حالة احتراق ثابتة، بالإضافة إلى تفاوت جودة* *منتجاته**.*


----------



## الكيـــماوي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا صديقي كيمكو . فعلا طرك أكثر من جيد .. شكرراً لاثاءك للساحة بمعلومات تفيد من يقرأها ..

مجال صناعة الاسمنت مجال لايحبذه معظم المهندسيين الكيميائيين ... ولكن ...


دمت أخي ..


----------



## كيمكو نت (27 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم اخي ولكن تبثى صناعه الاسمنت صناعه كيمياويه بحته


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

طرحك جيد

ولكن لماذا تعد صناعة الأسمنت من الصناعات الملوثة للبيئة ؟؟


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------

